# El Rey del Mundo (Hon) Robusto Larga (M) Cigar Review - top 25 affordable??



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Awesome stick haven't had a bad one yet. Well rolled not too tight always an even burn with no canoe
affect. Great tasting cigar seems to get bett...

Read the full review here: El Rey del Mundo (Hon) Robusto Larga (M) Cigar Review - top 25 affordable??


----------



## CajunMaduro (Dec 2, 2009)

Is one of my favorites. I buy them by the box.


----------

